# Happy Birthday



## LondonDragon

Today is Garufs turn  Happy birthday mate, have a good one


----------



## Joecoral

They grow up so fast *sniff*


----------



## TDI-line

Happy birthday Gareth.


----------



## JamesM

Happy Birthday mate


----------



## Superman

Happy birthday Garuf.


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Garuf,you old buzzard     happy birthday,regards john


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Getting older, eh  you've officially left the teenybopper club  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## aaronnorth

Happy Birthday Gareth - is it Gareth or Garuf 'cos everyone calls you by your forum name


----------



## Mark Evans

happy birthday birthday boy


----------



## Ed Seeley

Happy Birthday Garuf and Wolfenrook!!!

20 mate?  It's all downhill from there!


----------



## steve2tanks

Happy bday mate a little late as your probally celebrating by now  

Happy bday to Wolfenrook aswell


----------



## LondonDragon

Today is steve2tanks turn!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## clint24

Happy Birthday.Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Garuf

Wowowowow. I can't believe I actually missed a thread meant for me! How embarrassing. An incredibly belated thank you all.   
And Aarron, it's Gareth but all my friends have thick accents and pronounce it Ga-rough, Garuf.  

Happy birthday Steve, have a good one.


----------



## TDI-line

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Gareth.



Don't know why i bother....


----------



## Garuf

Sorry. I was busy doing... erm... man stuff, what with being 20.


----------



## Nick16

happy birthday steve2tanks.


----------



## TDI-line

Garuf said:
			
		

> Sorry. I was busy doing... erm... man stuff, what with being 20.



Lol, man stuff. wrestling brown bears and tickling salmon.


----------



## Garuf

Wrestling alludes to failure, I find "destroying" describes far more accurately what I did to those bears.


----------



## steve2tanks

Cheers fellas,been to work 3 till 10 today so ill celebrate my bday at the weekend


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## TDI-line

Happy birthday Steve.


----------



## JamesM

Happy Birthday Beeky - 38 today


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday Beeky


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday Beeky


----------



## Nick16

yeah, happy b'day


----------



## TDI-line

Happy birthday Beeky.


----------



## Superman

Happy birthday!


----------



## George Farmer

Many happy returns!


----------



## steve2tanks

Just in time,happy birthday :!:


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday Gordon (BINKSY1973), have a good one


----------



## aaronnorth

happy birthday


----------



## BINKSY1973

Thanks Guys.

Maybe a year older, but also a year wiser.   

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Gordon


----------



## aaronnorth

Happy birthday Joe Coral


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday Joe, have a good one


----------



## aaronnorth

JenCliBee's turn today  
Happy Birthday


----------



## Nick16

yeah, as said on TFF, HAPPY B'DAY!!!


----------



## JenCliBee

Thanks guys


----------



## TDI-line

Happy Birthday Jen.


----------



## LondonDragon

Belated Happy Birthday jen 

and Happy Birthday to squiggley e Parabens para Governa


----------



## JenCliBee

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Jen.






> Belated Happy Birthday jen



Thanks guys,


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy birthday Ark!!! sweet 16


----------



## JenCliBee

Happy B'day


----------



## Simon D

Congratulations, eat, drink, drink, drink and be very merry!


----------



## LondonDragon

Uno mas!!! 

Happy Birthday Tony (AQUARICULTURE) Happy 30!!! Enjoy


----------



## Nelson

happy birthday paul


----------



## LondonDragon

This is almost the daily Happy Birthday now hehe 
Have a good one


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday all!


----------



## Simon D

Cheers Steve,

right back at you!


----------



## Steve Smith

Hey, you're almost correct... My 30th is next wednesday


----------



## Nelson

happy birthday dave,can't believe all your "mates" haven't said so   .
neil


----------



## LondonDragon

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!! Have a good one mate


----------



## Dave Spencer

Cheers guys. I got a monitor calibrator. Nerdtastic!

Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday mate!  Will have a chance to sink a few beers tomorrow night I hope mate


----------



## aaronnorth

happy birthday Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday Steve, have a good one  (carry on from Saturday)


----------



## Dan Crawford

Happy birthday mate, the big 30 hey


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Steve!!  It's all downhill from now mate... lol


----------



## Steve Smith

Cheers guys!  Still feeling the weekend!  Headache went yesterday, still aching today!  Where's my zimmer!?   


 

On the plus side, I've come up with a cunning plant... I mean plan  :?  If I get time over the weekend I'll post a journal, or it might have to wait till next week!


----------



## Stu Worrall

Happy birthday and have a good 'un Steve (its all downhill from here!)


----------



## Tony Swinney

Happy Birthday Steve     Sounds like you need a few drinks tonight to see the year in    

Cheers

Tony


----------



## aaronnorth

happy birthday


----------



## Steve Smith

Thanks guys! 

Will be going to my parents after work which should be cool.  For me, Christmas and Birthdays are always at the parent's house.  I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## aaronnorth

happy birthday Stu & owenF


----------



## LondonDragon

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> happy birthday Stu & owenF


Happy birthday guys  have a good one!!


----------



## Stu Worrall

Cheers both  had a great day which culminated in a meal at the local pizza hutt.  Got some money which will hopefully be going towards a 90cm optiwhite once ive saved up enough pennies.

happy birthday owenf too!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Belated Happy Birthday Stu, pleased you had a good day.   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall

cheers tony


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Stu mate!


----------



## Stu Worrall

cheers steve


----------



## Dan Crawford

Happy Birthday LozBug


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Loz!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## aaronnorth

happy birthday


----------



## Lozbug

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday LozBug


  Thanks! x

Cheers Steve, Aaronnorth.

Having such a relaxing day! Had pressies.. BBQ... filling my lil' pool now... indian later  love it!


----------



## TDI-line

Happy birthday Lozza.


----------



## George Farmer

Many happy returns, Lauren.  Have a good one!


----------



## Lozbug

Thank you George, TDI


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday Tony  have a good one


----------



## Dan Crawford

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Tony!  Hope you have a good day matey


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Tony!!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Cheers guys    Having an easy day, chilling in the sun, and cleaning the tanks when I need to cool off   !!!

Tony


----------



## rawr

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## aaronnorth

Happy Birthday, Tony


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy 50th Paul! (paul.in.kendal)  Hope you have a great day mate


----------



## LondonDragon

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Happy 50th Paul! (paul.in.kendal)  Hope you have a great day mate


Happy 50th!!! have a great day


----------



## paul.in.kendal

How kind, chaps!  I'm loving the heat up here, and my missus is holding back on buying me a pressie until my Optiwhite turns up in a week or a few.  She doesn't yet know her hard-earned is going to be spent on rocks, sticks and dirt!


----------



## Steve Smith

Awesome!


----------



## George Farmer

The big 50, Paul?  I had you down at early 40s...  You must have had an easy paper round!

Happy Birthday mate!

And not forgetting Steve's 40th too!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Happy 50th Paul - congratulations   

Tony


----------



## TDI-line

Have a good one Paul.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Thanks again guys.


			
				George said:
			
		

> The big 50, Paul? I had you down at early 40s... You must have had an easy paper round!


Easy paper round, Grecian 2000 and clean living!


----------



## Nelson

happy birthday nick.


----------



## Nick16

thanks neil


----------



## TDI-line

Happy birthday Nick17.


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Nick


----------



## Nick16

thanks, nick16 is now redundant i guess . i need an upgrade


----------



## samc

beat me by a day  happy birthday 

got a car yet?


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy birthday dude


----------



## Nick16

samc said:
			
		

> got a car yet?



no, im going to send off for my provisional tommorow! i have been so skint over the last few months   
i will also have to get lessons. But i might but an auto trader


----------



## samc

lol im pretty skint too although iv got my provisional and my car, i can drive alright anyway but need to learn all the 'proper way' of doing things lol


----------



## Nick16

yeah my mate was like that, he said oh i can drive (and true he can, better than most adults) but he still had minors and failed.    me =


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday to Samc and Alex (Fish1.com)!  Hope Santa has bought you guys some cool new stuff


----------



## LondonDragon

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Samc and Alex (Fish1.com)!


Happy birthday guys  an new opti would do nicely I take it hehe have a good one


----------



## rawr

Have a good'un lads.


----------



## Mark Evans

Happy BD!


----------



## samc

cheers guys


----------



## Tony Swinney

Happy Burfday


----------



## Steve Smith

Tonser said:
			
		

> Happy Burfday



Still drunk from the weekend Tony?


----------



## fish.com1

Cheers Everyone


----------



## John Starkey

Hi youngsters,

happy birthday guys,wish i was that age again   ,

hope you both had a good day,
regards john.


----------



## Dave Spencer

Sweet sixteen ay Aaron? I have got clothes older than you.  

Happy birthday.

Dave.


----------



## fish.com1

Happy birthday Aaron


----------



## John Starkey

Have a good day arron,
Regards john


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday Aaron


----------



## Fred Dulley

Have a good one, Aaron. Happy Birthday.


----------



## aaronnorth

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Sweet sixteen ay Aaron? I have got clothes older than you.
> 
> Happy birthday.
> 
> Dave.


  

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tony Swinney

Happy birthday aaron - have a good 'un


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday Aaron


----------



## TDI-line

Happy birthday Aaron.


----------



## Mark Evans

HB'Day Aaron


----------



## rawr

Hope you're having/had a good'un mate!


----------



## aaronnorth

Thanks everyone. 
I had a hummer turn up at the door, which was a big surprise, then my parents had invited the whole family for dinner at Damon's. My dad couldnt get over the prices  Mine was free because it was my birthday so the dearst on the menu was for me


----------



## aaronnorth

The cake!!

the detail is pretty amazing on some of the fishes. just had to show this lol


----------



## Mark Evans

nice to see you've got kind parents....cherish them forever young dude!   

i love Damons


----------



## Steve Smith

That's cool!


----------



## TDI-line

Even the vallis is pearling.    

I've never heard of Damon's, but after doing a quick search, looks like a place i plan to visit. Are the ribs good then Aaron or are you a lobster guy?  

http://www.damons.co.uk/menus.htm


----------



## aaronnorth

> nice to see you've got kind parents....cherish them forever young dude!
> 
> i love Damons



Thanks, yeah, sometimes i dont realise how lucky i am, compared to other kids, and i am now a big fan too. 




			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Even the vallis is pearling.
> 
> I've never heard of Damon's, but after doing a quick search, looks like a place i plan to visit. Are the ribs good then Aaron or are you a lobster guy?
> 
> http://www.damons.co.uk/menus.htm



 

The food is awesome. the ribs are said to be their speciality, and they did look good, 

seafood isnt really for me... i dont mind the occasional crab stick  

Good deals too, depeding on the time you visit, such as half price drinks, kids eat free, combo meals etc.


----------



## aaronnorth

Happy Birthday Mark & Naz


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday guys!   Hope you have a good'un!


----------



## rawr

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you're having a good'un.


----------



## samc

happy birthday! you old guys


----------



## Mark Evans

ARGHHH dont remind me. in actual fact, I forgot. my wife text  me and reminded me!


----------



## JamesM

Happy Birthday bud


----------



## Nelson

> happy birthday! you old guys


thats not old.
happy birthday you young guys


----------



## paul.in.kendal

nelson said:
			
		

> happy birthday! you old guys
> 
> 
> 
> thats not old.
> happy birthday you young guys
Click to expand...

...you VERY young guys


----------



## TDI-line

Happy birthday old timers.


----------



## Mark Evans

35, and i feel 50!


----------



## AdAndrews

lol, Happy Birthday


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy birthday guys


----------



## paul.in.kendal

saintly said:
			
		

> 35, and i feel 50!


50, but I don't feel 35 (sob)...


----------



## Nelson

happy birthday guys  .thomas,have you got two today .


----------



## Mark Evans

happy BD


----------



## rawr

nelson said:
			
		

> happy birthday guys  .thomas,have you got two today .


 Haha, yup and that means two presents then I guess! 

Thanks guys


----------



## aaronnorth

Hapy Birthday


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## samc

happy birthday thomas and clark


----------



## John Starkey

Happy birthday guys 

John


----------



## George Farmer

Have a good one fellas!


----------



## Mark Evans

happy birthday vicktor


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy birthday guys


----------



## Superman

Thanks everyone, had a great day out at Warwick castle with the girlfriend, then listened to Hull KR beat Hull FC in the Humber Derby, then a curry to top the night!


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Mark! (Aquatic Room)


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy birthday Ed  have a good one mate

ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## aaronnorth

Happy Birthday


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday!  

ccasion-birthday:


----------



## John Starkey

Happy birthday ED, 

John


----------



## samc

happy birthday ed hope you had a good day


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Helena,
happy bday,I hope your fella is spoiling you,

take care john.


----------



## Ed Seeley

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.  Had a day out at Go Ape and then a bbq and a few beers later on.  And today my new Tanganyikan fish arrived so not a bad week!

Happy Birthday to everyone else, especially all us August babies!!!!!


----------



## Ed Seeley

Happy Birthday Lisa and Bazz!  Have good ones guys!


----------



## George Farmer

Many happy returns!!


----------



## samc

happy birthday george! have a good day  

happy birthday to you others too


----------



## Ed Seeley

Happy Birthday Mr.F!  I knew all the best people were born in August!


----------



## John Starkey

Hi George,have good one mate,
regards john


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, all!


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday George  ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## Nick16

happy b'day mate, watch out for the ADA fairies


----------



## rawr

Happy birthday to George for (what is now) yesterday and John for today!


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Paulo Nick and Thomas!

Happy Birthday to the UKAPS Godfather, John Starkey!!


----------



## Ed Seeley

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## Mark Evans

55 John?....not a day over 48 IMO   happy birthday


----------



## Stu Worrall

lol, happy birthday both


----------



## John Starkey

Thanks all, been down in sussex all wkend


----------



## LondonDragon

john starkey said:
			
		

> Thanks all, been down in sussex all wkend


Belated Happy Birthday John, hope you had a good time!


----------



## Dan Crawford

Happy Birthday God Father


----------



## John Starkey

Thanks Paulo and Danny boy,blimey time dosent half fly,
take my advise and Live Every Day Like Its Your Last    

Regards john


----------



## Superman

Happy Birthday Egmel!!


----------



## chilled84

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## LondonDragon

Superman said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Egmel!!


Happy Birthday and also to dsandson Happy 30th!!

ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## andyh

ONly just found this thread!!

Happy birthday to you all!!!!

And Happy Birthday to me for last week!! I am old now! 33  
ccasion-birthday: :text-imnewhere:  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday all!   

ccasion-birthday:


----------



## Egmel

Superman said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Egmel!!


Awww, thanks Clark.  (only just found this thread   )

Theoretically I postponed my birthday until I have time to celebrate it properly, but I've made a few exceptions and this can be one of them


----------



## Steve Smith

Egmel said:
			
		

> Theoretically I postponed my birthday until I have time to celebrate it properly, but I've made a few exceptions and this can be one of them



Cool!  Not worth letting them slip by without any sort of fun!


----------



## Lozbug

*Happy Birthday Graeme!*


----------



## Dan Crawford

Happy Birthday Bro x


----------



## andyh

Happy Birthday Big G!


----------



## paul.in.kendal

HB, G-man!


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Cheers big ears! No pressies as yet but we shall see what my lover treats me too.

Bring on home time.


----------



## andyh

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Cheers big ears! No pressies as yet but we shall see what my lover treats me too.
> 
> Bring on home time.



Still at least your only 34! imagine when it gets to your 35th birthday! You really will feel old then!


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Caughhhah, I was avin a drink then.......   Im only 29.....still plenty of lead in the old.....   yet pal.

A spring chicken mate. The big one next year. How does it feel to be 40 Andy? hahah  Right atcha brother!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Happy Birthday G-man  !  Enjoy your celebratory weekend


----------



## Stu Worrall

bit late now but happy birthday mr G.     no excuse not to get some new pics up of your tank now


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday G-man, and Dan too!  You sneaked yours past us last week didn't you mate?!   

ccasion-birthday:  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## Nelson

happy birthday Amy  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## John Starkey

I hope you had a lovely day Amy,
regards john.


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Amy!!


----------



## JamesM

Happy Birthday


----------



## amy4342

Awww, thanks everyone!!! Yea, had a great day. Some great pressies too - mostly money though which I'm totally reserving for the new tank which is hopefully being delivered this coming week


----------



## Superman

Happy Birthday Danny Boy!
Hope you have a good 'un.


----------



## John Starkey

Happy birthday to you happy birthday to you happy birthady dear Danny boy happy birthday to you,hip hip hooray,       ,have good un my likkle buddy,
regards john.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Wooop dee woop. Happy birthday brother!


----------



## Steve Smith

Oh crap, I thought it was last week!

Happy birthday Dan!


----------



## Lozbug

happy birthday daniel


----------



## Egmel

Happy Birthday Dan   , and Happy belated Birthday to all that I've missed, really ought to check this thread more regularly!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Ya kept that quiet Dan -  I'd of gift wrapped your birthday bunch of Blyxa had I known   

Have a great time.

Tony


----------



## andyh

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dan Crawford

Thanks folks  , i had a great day


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday:  matt.soon be 30   .


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday MattyC   Hope you had a good day mate!


----------



## andyh

ccasion-birthday:


----------



## peti44

Thanks, Andyh!


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday:  Edward and Tom.


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday guys


----------



## Nelson

happy birthday Paul  ccasion-birthday: you old git  :silent: .

ccasion-birthday:  everyone else.


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday Paul   Hope you had a great day!


----------



## chilled84

Hppy birthday mate, Have a great one!


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Stevie-Double-Gee aka SteveUK!   ccasion-birthday:


----------



## andyh

Happy Birthday Steve dude! 31 years old!  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## Steve Smith

Thanks guys   Got the week of work and currently covered in grease/oil as I'm cleaning/sorting out one of my many bikes (the other hobby).  Got family over in a few hours so should probably get myself cleaned up


----------



## Stu Worrall

happy birthday stevo


----------



## Nelson

have a good one Steve  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## LondonDragon

Belated happy birthday Steve, hope you had a good one


----------



## alip01

Happy birthday Paulo! 

Posted with TouchBB on my iPod touch


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re:*



			
				alip01 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Paulo!


Thanks mate and an happy birthday to you also haha


----------



## Tony Swinney

Happy Birthday guys - have a great day 

Tony


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: to you both   .have a good one.


----------



## LondonDragon

Thanks guys  (stuck at work unfortunately)


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, guys!


----------



## mlgt

Happy Birthday to you all 
Hope you guys dont work too hard


----------



## LondonDragon

Thanks George and Rik  work hard? what is that


----------



## alip01

Thanks guys.  

I've got 3 exams tomorrow so I'm spending most of my birthday revising.  

I've been given some Manzanita wood though.


----------



## George Farmer

alip01 said:
			
		

> I've been given some Manzanita wood though.


Cool present!


----------



## John Starkey

Hope you had a good day guys,
regards,
john.


----------



## LondonDragon

Cheers John


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: Stu.....only 35   .

ccasion-birthday: Owen.


----------



## andyh

HAPPPPPPPPPPPY BIIIIIIIIIIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday guys


----------



## Stu Worrall

cheers chaps, only half way to 70 now!


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Stu!


----------



## Stu Worrall

cheers George 

had a great day, had to go to work but finished it off at pizza hutt with the family


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: Tony   .


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Tony!  Have a good one mate.


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy birthday guys


----------



## mlgt

Happy Birthday Tony 
When can we come over for cake? LOL!!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Thanks alot guys


----------



## andyh

Happy Birthday Dude!


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Paul and Steve!

Paul, I never had you much over 40...!


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: guys   .


----------



## paul.in.kendal

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Paul and Steve!
> 
> Paul, I never had you much over 40...!


You're too kind, George  It's all down to clean living - NOT!!
Perhaps having no kids has something to do with it - either that, or not discovering the dubious pleasures of fighting algae until I was already fairly ancient!


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy birthday guys


----------



## George Farmer

Happy 18th Birthday, Sam!  Mine's a pint of Stella!


----------



## Nick16

happy b'day mate. how wierd, you have your 18th the day after mine   

small world eh? it definately does feel different to be 18. 

have a good one buddy.


----------



## JamesM

Happy Birthday guys!  ccasion-birthday:


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: Sam,Nick and everyone   .
you can throw away your false i.d. now and buy a pint legally    .


----------



## samc

cheers guys  

george. dont know about that  

fake ID. if your over 10 in skeggy they will let you in lol.


----------



## Nick16

your lucky, down here you still get ID'd at about 25.


----------



## Garuf

I'm 21 and still get Id'd all the time, I think most places can't afford to risk the fines. 

Happpy birthday one and all! 
And yes, being 18 does feel different, it's called a legal hangover.


----------



## Nelson

gelukkige verjaardag Paul.


----------



## Paulus

nelson said:
			
		

> gelukkige verjaardag Paul.



lol. dank u


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: guys   .


----------



## andyh

Happy birthday dudes!


----------



## peti44

Happy birthday!


----------



## John Starkey

Happy birthday guys,Hey Mark catching me up   .


----------



## Mark Evans

thanks fellas. Happy birthday to the other lucky few born under the sign of cancer.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hey Mark catching me up  .



by the second John, by the second   much love to ya mate


----------



## mlgt

Happy birthday


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday guys, hope you get lots of fishy goodies haha


----------



## John Starkey

Happy birthday Lisa,hope you have a lovely day   ,You too Bazz happy 50th,
regards,
john.


----------



## andyh

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Cheers


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Lisa


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: George and Ace    .


----------



## mlgt

Happy Birthday to both


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Birthday guys  and a belated Happy Birthday to all others


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, guys! 

I had a lovely day with the family.  It was our village fete, and I won the photography contest again, so that made my day!  My five year-old daughter also won the miniature garden contest (make a little garden in a seed tray).


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy (late) Birthday George!


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday:  Jan   .


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday!


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Andy Hart (andyh)!  All the best people are 34!!


----------



## mlgt

Happy Birthday Andy


----------



## Anubia

Happy B'day G.....


----------



## andyh

Ssssh don't tell everyone I am 34! It sounds too old!!!
Thanks guys!


----------



## bogwood

All the best  Andy, and only 34, you seem to have been around a lot longer than that.


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Graeme!

ccasion-birthday:


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Thanks Steve, much apreciated )


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy birthday Danny Boy!  I'm sure you're going to be smashing it tonight   

ccasion-birthday: 

Have a good one!


----------



## Dan Crawford

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Danny Boy!  I'm sure you're going to be smashing it tonight


Thanks SteveO, and YEP


----------



## chilled84

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! YeeeeeeeeeeeeeHarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: Ben   .


----------



## B7fec

Cheers mate!! 30 today, I FEEL OLD!! Haha on the plus side had some generous money gifts so I feel a new scape coming on! Hehehehehe!


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Tom!

Have a great 21st celebration.


----------



## Tom

Thanks George


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy birthday Tom


----------



## mlgt

Happy Birthday Tom.


----------



## chilled84

Happy Birthday Tom, Have a great day!


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday:  guys.all the 3's.


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Nelson and Degaspmike!

ccasion-birthday:


----------



## mlgt

Happy 50th Birthday Neil


----------



## a1Matt

oi oi birthday boy!!!!! 

Have a good one Neil.


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Neil!  The big 5-0 eh?!


----------



## Nelson

cheers guys   .
not quite 50 yet


----------



## George Farmer

nelson said:
			
		

> cheers guys   .
> not quite 50 yet


I was going to say, you don't look a day over 40.


----------



## mlgt

George Farmer said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers guys   .
> not quite 50 yet
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say, you don't look a day over 40.
Click to expand...


hehehe...


----------



## Steve Smith

Happy Birthday Youngstud!


ccasion-birthday:


----------



## mlgt

Happy Birthday Erdal


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: Erdal   .


----------



## LondonDragon

It's Steves turn today! Happy Birthday mate, have a good one


----------



## Stu Worrall

happy birthday steve


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Steve!  Have a great day (and night!)


----------



## Antoni

Happy birtday Steve!I wish you good health and good luck, the rest is available in the shop    Cheers!


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday:  steve   .


----------



## George Farmer

Happy Birthday, Lisa!  A quarter of a century - what a milestone!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Thanks George  so tell me is it all downhill from here?!


----------



## George Farmer

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Thanks George  so tell me is it all downhill from here?!


No mate.  That's when you get to 35 (me quite soon...)


----------



## andyh

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tom

Happy Birthday George!!


----------



## Gill

Happy Birthday George


----------



## Nelson

ccasion-birthday: George   .
35 !.are you sure ?.45 maybe    .


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, all!  I swear I can see even more grey hairs...  :?


----------



## Gary Nelson

Many Happy returns George - have a good one


----------



## George Farmer

Please join me in wishing Dan Crawford a "Happy Birthday"!

Happy Birthday mate.


----------



## mdhardy01

Happy birthday Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson

Many Happy returns Dan - have a good one!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Happy Birthday Dan     Have a good one.

Tony


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Happy one on 2 wheels with a bucket of aquatic plants


----------



## andyh

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Arana

Happy Birthday


----------



## Dan Crawford

Thanks for the Birthday wishes folks, I had a great day/evening, i'm slowly recovering


----------

